# Canoe, Where would you go?



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I sold my duck boats, now my boy says he wants to hunt ducks. I have a canoe but dont know where to go with it. It seems nuts to try to compete with all the hyper-drives out there. I am in Herriman so dont tell me to go to Browns park. Ha Ha.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If the weather is calm, not much wind, I would go to Utah Lake. Paddle down the shoreline to a spot that is holding birds and set up there.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The GSL out by Saltair. We hunted it last year quite a few times and had great shoots. There are 2 areas up here(davis county) that are perfect for canoes that the boats can't get into. It is gangbusters if you get in the right spot.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

The Pintail Unit at Public Shooting Grounds is currently restricted to motorless access only. It's a drive from Herriman, but is the only place you can go and not have to compete with MMs. We have a group formed to correct this problem, and our website will be up soon. It will be a place for motorless advocates to go to show support, share information, ideas, etc. It should be up and running tomorrow night. Go to: http://www.sharethemarsh.com. Our goal is to develop a comprehensive motorless program, and get a ramp accessible area designated motorless at each WMA. We have a flyer that will be on the website so people can download, print off and distribute to all hunters who don't use motors but want a voice.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

It seems to me you shouldn't have to "compete" with the hyper-drives. I have hunted numerous areas where it seems like a race to get to "the spot". At times I have found it beneficial for both solitude and hunting to hunt very close to the ramp and let everyone else fight for the far away spots. Yes I have a mud motor, but have had great success within 100 yards of the ramps I launch at. If it comes to getting "buzzed" by motorized craft going too fast, call the state parks or the county sheriff. They have been fairly eager to respond for fishing vs ski boats why wouldn't that work for our marshes as well. A little "official" education and a citation or two would go a long way to helping the problem. I don't drive 90 on the freeway but if some else wants too, so be it I can share :wink:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

go wherever you want, a canoe is a great tool to get into many places NO motorboat can go. we used to hunt Ogden Bay alot from a canoe. Farmington also. there are alot of options out there for someone if that someone is willing to look around and make a plan. the idea of taking away access from others to grant it back to one group is assenine.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck paddler213! :wink: not going to happen.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Good luck paddler213! :wink: not going to happen.


+1 
The duck boat industry is booming in UT. There are simply not enough "motorless" guys to get the table turned. Even most of the people i know without boats, JUMP at the chance to go in one. I see their efforts as fruitless and a waste of someones money. Put it toward habitat restoration or something that might actually happen.

Paddler 213, Do you really think there are enough areas and acres to constitute shutting down ANY portion of a WMA to cater to you? If you have not noticed, there isn't enough area as it is with the boats we do have. You trying to take more of that away from everyone else is idiotic IMHO. :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Good luck paddler213! :wink: not going to happen.


+1

There are plenty areas to go with a canoe.You just have to put miles on the truck or car and find them.spend money on gas.There plenty of ponds between salt creek & publice shooting grounds that you can hunt with a canoe or foot and kill birds.Ogden bay,farmington bay there plenty more areas that im not going to name them all.Have fun.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

opening day I'm convinced it doesn't matter where you go. I've had as much success on a short walk as I've had with my boat going all the way out to the end.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Float the rivers between private land!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Westernhunter said:


> I sold my duck boats, now my boy says he wants to hunt ducks. I have a canoe but dont know where to go with it. It seems nuts to try to compete with all the hyper-drives out there. I am in Herriman so dont tell me to go to Browns park. Ha Ha.


Think of the dikes as your friends. The best thing about a canoe is that it is easy to portage over a dike. Ever see a guy with a 16' and a hyper drive drag it over a dike? Never going to happen. 
Here is what you do, because the opener inhales deeply anyway, take your bike out and just ride around someplace like the east side of Farmington Bay. See where the motor boat guys are not. Then google it up and find out how many dikes you have to cross to get there. That's the place for you.
I'll give you one for starters. Put in at the south enterance to FB, at the channel take a right and head north (under the bridge). At the first dike, portage over and there you are, in a channel with no motorboats, the pond to the east can be good if you wade through the phragmities. If you continue on across the second dike, you will have another pond to yourselves and a third pond beyond that.

Travel light (3 doz or so dekes) make yourself a canoe cart from Harbor Freight wheels and some PVC and the portages are super easy. If you need help with the cart let me know I'll provide pictures of mine and axle details. Once you have made your cart, the canoe becomes like a trailer and with a short tow, you can access places that motorboats on trailers can't even think about getting into.

Don't forget about private property, either. "Would it be alright if my son and I put our CANOE in on your property?" goes over pretty well with most people.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Troll said:


> Ever see a guy with a 16' and a hyper drive drag it over a dike? Never going to happen.


Boy that's true statement....those suckers are HEAVY... :shock:


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Once you build a small cart for your canoe or kayak the places to go are many. Simply skip the places motors can get to and hunt the rest of the ponds. A well balacned cart pulls like nothing and if you have a partner, with a little practice you can portage most dikes in less than a 2 minutes. No more walking around the pond to a good spot, cut across.

Hooper, Ogden bay, Willard, Bear River, Public grounds all have places motorboats can't get to. Some border rest areas and other closed to hunting areas and provide the best hunting on the refuge.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas. Going dike jumping.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Troll said:


> Westernhunter said:
> 
> 
> > I sold my duck boats, now my boy says he wants to hunt ducks. I have a canoe but dont know where to go with it. It seems nuts to try to compete with all the hyper-drives out there. I am in Herriman so dont tell me to go to Browns park. Ha Ha.
> ...


thanks troll. just gave away one of my spots,you could have used a pm. :x I also hunt from a scanoe and yes I use a motor, I can jump dikes with little effort and do it often to get away from the big boats. there is easier access to these spots, pm me if you want some info.


----------

